#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  تو این سایت تا دلتون می خواد حبابهای نایلون رو بترکونید!

## nekooee

سلام دوستان. وقتی آدم عصبیه معمولا از این کار خوشش میاد  :تو این سایت تا دلتون می خواد حبابهای نایلون رو بترکونید!: )

http://gorganet1.persiangig.com/flash/P.swf

----------

*hojatka*,*pedram*,*Shami*,*str*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

